# RedHead Toxik



## hunter783445 (Apr 26, 2012)

My buddy is selling his RedHead Toxik bow. Has anyone had any experience with this bow or know anyone who has? I just want to get some info from users before looking to buy it. Thanks for your input


----------



## bonecollector56 (Apr 26, 2012)

I shot one at a bass pro I was actually really impressed. If it is just going to be a hunting bow/ beginner bow it would be perfect.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Apr 26, 2012)

bonecollector56 said:


> I shot one at a bass pro I was actually really impressed. If it is just going to be a hunting bow/ beginner bow it would be perfect.



X2 Not a bad bow at all.


----------



## XJfire75 (Apr 27, 2012)

Good bow for the money. Especially if you get a deal on it and everything you need. 

What kind of accessories does it come with?

Specs on it are 315 ibo, 32" ata, 7" bh or there about.sure enough good bow all around.


----------



## hunter783445 (Apr 27, 2012)

XJfire75 said:


> Good bow for the money. Especially if you get a deal on it and everything you need.
> 
> What kind of accessories does it come with?
> 
> Specs on it are 315 ibo, 32" ata, 7" bh or there about.sure enough good bow all around.


It's got a NAP capture 360 rest, Tree Limb 3 arrow quiver, Dead Nutz fiber optic 5 pin sight, and half a dozen arrows with blazer vanes.


----------



## lungbuster123 (Apr 27, 2012)

What are you paying for it if you don't mind me asking? Worth it or not pretty much boils down to the price.


----------



## hunter783445 (Apr 28, 2012)

lungbuster123 said:


> What are you paying for it if you don't mind me asking? Worth it or not pretty much boils down to the price.


I'm paying $400 for everything


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Apr 28, 2012)

Its a good bow for the money. I shot a buddy's of mine a few times last year. Pretty fast for a shelf bow


----------



## XJfire75 (Apr 28, 2012)

hunter783445 said:


> I'm paying $400 for everything



Hmm. Idk man I'd almost spring for the new model Blackout for another $100 or so.


----------



## bonecollector56 (Apr 28, 2012)

hunter783445 said:


> I'm paying $400 for everything


Oooh thts a little steep to be used. If you get the chance try out some of the quest bows. I drew some back and I was very impressed. It felt as nicer than a lot of the $900 bows I have shot.


----------



## Chase4556 (Apr 29, 2012)

bonecollector56 said:


> Oooh thts a little steep to be used. If you get the chance try out some of the quest bows. I drew some back and I was very impressed. It felt as nicer than a lot of the $900 bows I have shot.



You like the quest bows? I get a good deal through the military on them..


----------



## savage11006 (May 7, 2012)

i have a red head kronik and am very pleased with it. the red head bows are made by diamond so they a good quality. i dont know about 400 for a used one. see if you cant talk him down some or spend a lil more for a new one.


----------



## bonecollector56 (May 7, 2012)

I really liked them. I shot the torrent the primal and the rogue. I might be corrected on this but they remind me alot of the Elites. The wall and draw feels very similar imo and I was very impressed especially for the price. I would definitely try to shoot one before you buy anything.


----------

